# Çünkü meyve veren ağaç taşlanır.



## SEA91

Anyone can explain what this phrase means please?

Çünkü meyve veren ağaç taşlanır.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

SEA91 said:


> Anyone can explain what this phrase means please?
> 
> Çünkü meyve veren ağaç taşlanır.



It's because the fruit yielding tree is stoned.


----------



## SEA91

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> It's because the fruit yielding tree is stoned.



Ok, but what does it mean? It looks like an idiom.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

A Protest Look at it

They'll stone you when you're trying to be so good
They'll stone you just like they said they would
They'll stone you when you're trying to go home
They'll stone you when you're there all alone
But I would not feel so all alone
Everybody must get stoned
They'll stone you when you're walking on the street
They'll stone you when you're trying to keep your seat
They'll stone you when your walking on the floor
They'll stone you when your walking to the door
But I would not feel so all alone
Everybody must get stoned
They'll stone you when you're at the breakfast table
They'll stone you when you are young and able
They'll stone you when you're trying to make a buck
They'll stone you and then they'll say good luck
But I would not feel so all alone
Everybody must get stoned
Well, they'll stone you and say that it's the end
They'll stone you and then they'll come back again
They'll stone you when you're riding in your car
They'll stone you when you're playing you guitar
Yes, but I would not feel so all alone
Everybody must get stoned
Alright
Well, they'll stone you when you are all alone
They'll stone you when you are walking home
They'll stone you and then say they're all brave
They'll stone you when you're sent down in your grave
But I would not feel so all alone
Everybody must get stoned


----------



## analeeh

SEA91 said:


> Ok, but what does it mean? It looks like an idiom.



It's a slightly odd proverb. It means, as Rime says, that the tree that bears fruit gets stones thrown at it. Perhaps this is an allusion to people throwing stones to knock fruit down from higher branches. Its metaphorical meaning is that successful people expose themselves to other people's attacks, or as Vikisözlük says, _Toplumda bir konum edinmiş, bilgili, becerekli ve başarılı kişiler kıskanılır, eleştiri ve saldırılara maruz kalır_ ('people who have attained a position in society, wise, skilled and successful people expose themselves to jealousy, criticism and attacks'.


----------



## SEA91

analeeh said:


> It's a slightly odd proverb. It means, as Rime says, that the tree that bears fruit gets stones thrown at it. Perhaps this is an allusion to people throwing stones to knock fruit down from higher branches. Its metaphorical meaning is that successful people expose themselves to other people's attacks, or as Vikisözlük says, _Toplumda bir konum edinmiş, bilgili, becerekli ve başarılı kişiler kıskanılır, eleştiri ve saldırılara maruz kalır_ ('people who have attained a position in society, wise, skilled and successful people expose themselves to jealousy, criticism and attacks'.



Thank you so much, analeeh! With your explanation, now I finally get what this sentence means.


----------

